# Installing port on older version of FreeBSD



## sergeylukin (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi,

If possible, what is the process and what are the pitfalls of installing port on older version of FreeBSD which was introduced during more recent one? (to be more exact I'd like to install sysutils/jfbterm on FreeBSD 5.3).

Please forgive me if that is a dumb question and I'm missing something obvious, just let me know kindly.

Thanks


----------



## sossego (Aug 31, 2014)

Try downloading the source and run 
	
	



```
./configure
```
 or what passes for the command. That which is missing can be installed from ports or built from source.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2014)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

